# STOCKHOLM | STA(CK)HOLM | Pro



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Project: STA(CK)HOLM
Designed by SeARCH
Client: AMF and the City of Stockholm
Size: 70,000 m2
Location: Stockholm, Liljeholmen, Marievik, Sweden
Website: www.search.nl.

SeARCH has won the invited, international competition for the urban renewal of ‘Marievik’. Their project names was STA(CK)HOLM. The plan is located along one of the main access roads into central Stockholm, opposite the island of Södermalm and facing the new bridge by Norman Foster.



(c) archiscene.net


Older images:

(c) archiscene.net









(c) archiscene.net









Location:










Liljeholmskajen is under construction nearby:

(c) jm.se








Source


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Cool. Stockholm embracing high-rise living.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Mr Bricks said:


> Cool. Stockholm embracing high-rise living.


We'll see what happens. This project is a winning proposal with a good idea but a not-so-perfect archtectural sollution. The architects presented a model of their proposal to the representatives of Stockholm city not so long ago and mentioned that they work further with this project. More detailed information should be presented in the future.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some new visualisations:

M15 JM AB SeARCH, Brunnberg & Forshed Arkitektkontor AB (Netherlands, Sweden)









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source

M19 AMF fastigheter Equator Stockholm AB









Source

M22 Aberdeen Pan Nordic Rotstein Arkitekter









Source









Source









Source









Source

M24-25 AMF fastigheter Equator Stockholm AB









Source









Source









Source

View from Liljeholmsbron (to the left: Liljeholmskajen (16-26, ongoing project), to the right - Marievik)









Source


----------

